# How to find Tecumseh engine type for Carb rebuild



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a 1973 Ariens 910010 unit, it has the 8 hp Tecumseh engine on it. I went to clean the Carb and it helped it run a bit better but it still needs some more cleaning (I need to clean the small pinholes in the Jets). 

While I had it apart again I was going to rebuild it but want to know what model # the engine was so I could find the right Carb or Carb rebuild kit. If I can find a reasonable new Carb I might just buy that and bolt it on to save time.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Tecumseh part number on my older units is stamped into the top of the engine shroud, under where the electric starter is.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

In 1973 Ariens sold a 7hp Snowblower. The engine must have been a transplant or you have a really rare prototype they never came out with.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If you don't find the numbers stamped in the top edge of the shroud, I have found many Tecumsehs have an ID tag attached to the curved side of the fan housing below the carb enclosure. It will be right about where the dimple is in this screenshot.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

IIRC the last carb rebuild kit I bought was for a 7-10 hp Tecumseh engine. Pretty much used the same kit from what I remember on various engines in that range without an issue. You should find the model number on top of the flywheel cover. If you have an electric starter on it, you might have to unbolt the starter button to see it though.


Good luck.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

going to be/more likely a 632334a or 632370a
i have a 10hp 1987 craftsman/murray and in same predicament. mine is supposed to be 632370a and looks identical to look identical to 632334a and the only diff, i think, is the bore size attached to the intake manifold pipe(the butterfly side).
im going to clean mine one more time and make sure i clean the pin holes out really good and i'll measure the bore size at that time


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had a 73 10000 series 24inch with an hm80 910018


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

MassSnowblower said:


> In 1973 Ariens sold a 7hp Snowblower. The engine must have been a transplant or you have a really rare prototype they never came out with.


It's a 32" bucket which is 8hp for serial 910010 according to here



HCBPH said:


> IIRC the last carb rebuild kit I bought was for a 7-10 hp Tecumseh engine. Pretty much used the same kit from what I remember on various engines in that range without an issue. You should find the model number on top of the flywheel cover. If you have an electric starter on it, you might have to unbolt the starter button to see it though.
> 
> 
> Good luck.





deezlfan said:


> If you don't find the numbers stamped in the top edge of the shroud, I have found many Tecumsehs have an ID tag attached to the curved side of the fan housing below the carb enclosure. It will be right about where the dimple is in this screenshot.





paulm12 said:


> the Tecumseh part number on my older units is stamped into the top of the engine shroud, under where the electric starter is.


Thanks guys I'll dig into this soon!


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I apologize I did not know that they made a 8hp in 1973. Good luck with your project they are the best snowblowers in my opinion.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi all, thanks for the help - I have a HM80155020 engine, and the # was on the side shroud of the fan housing.

From this info, the carb part number is 631660 - seems to be kind of an odd-ball carb number and hard to find


----------

